# Bessacarr e520----Second try



## aeb

Please can anyone give us the pros & cons of a Bessacarr e520 (2008) which we are going to see tomorrow

Many thanks again
aeb


----------



## Rapide561

*E520*

Hi

Is that the U rear lounge version?

Russell


----------



## EJB

Only you can decide on the layout.
Check the general condition of everything. 
Before buying check what modifications have been done to alleviate the reverse judder problem....even test it before you buy.
With a vehicle that new it's all common sense. :wink:


----------



## aeb

Thanx for your replies and yes it is a rear lounge. We have a rapido fiat 2.3 at the moment with no complaints with juddering. Is this a recent problem with the bessacarrs
Ta aeb


----------



## ash

Before buying check what modifications have been done to alleviate the reverse judder problem....even test it before you buy.
With a vehicle that new it's all common sense. :wink:[/quote]

Hi mate we have a Bessacarr 765 and have no problem with reverse judder ,we had a Bolero before that with no problems either  

Ash..


----------



## aeb

Thanks Ash for your reply. we have put down a deposit on the bessacarr after lots of checks and deliberations. Really excited now, picking it up !st March. Regards to all Bessacarr owners 
aeb


----------



## Hezbez

aeb said:


> Regards to all Bessacarr owners
> aeb


I love my u lounge bessie


----------



## EJB

The reverse judder relates to the particular FIAT chassis.
It doesn't matter which MH manufacturer has converted it.


----------



## Marvin

Just completed our first trip in our new E520. Did 2000miles, We have had a problem with the habitation door the lock and door siezed up, we have since discovered we were supplied with the wrong key, should have had 3 buttons not 2. The fridge freezeer had a wobble and started to thaw out, it was on a small slope but not that acute we are trying to resolve it. Otherwise great.


Marvin


----------

